# I have a question about CWM hard and touch recoveries



## mojorisin7178 (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay I cant seem to find a odin flashable for the non touch CWM but I do have a CWM flashable for it. I do have a touch version for odin. So I made my stock backup in the touch version because it is the first thing I do when I freshly install CWM on a new phone. ( phone is not new but it is freshly updated to ICS so it is like new) I perfer the non touch for now so my question is are the nandroids that I made with the touch version compatable with the non touch version and vice versa? I would assume not but I really dont know.


----------

